# Italian cheese



## moikel (Feb 7, 2014)

These guys have turned up again in my 'hood. Labelled ricotta pecorina montella,sheeps milk.

Imported from Italy.Sardinia in fact. I just smoke them over apple for 6 or so hours.

Great addition to a salad like you would fetta.They dry out a bit & have a salty tang.













IMG_0659.JPG



__ moikel
__ Feb 7, 2014






Filled the rest of the rack with provolone piccante.I will pull the ricotta when its gone a biscuit brown.

Hot day here 29c,so I may have to add some ice at some point.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 8, 2014)

Mick that looks just wonderful!!!!

Everything from Sardinia is so damn beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!

Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## theshrimppimp (Feb 8, 2014)

Cool! Never heard of that one. I like the shape...

6 hours huh? That's a long time.


----------



## hagisan (Feb 8, 2014)

Looking good! How is the smoke penetration considering the size/shape?


----------



## moikel (Feb 8, 2014)

IMG_0661.jpg



__ moikel
__ Feb 8, 2014






Finished. I turn them so they sit on both ends. It was 1 row of the AMZPS,I had to keep opening the door to cool the MES down so the  provolone didn't melt.

Smoke penetrates well,they dry a bit,so its a little saltier then unsmoked. Nice with tomato or on salad with lots of greens.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 8, 2014)

Looks great Mick ! Would like to get my hands on a pyramid, cone or whatever shape of that!


----------



## moikel (Feb 8, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Mick that looks just wonderful!!!!
> 
> Everything from Sardinia is so damn beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!
> 
> Cheers!!! - Leah


They make great sheep milk cheese thats for sure. They are also the home of bottarga which I make here. A lot of Sardinians moved to Tuscany to take up grazing land when the locals walked off after the Labour laws changed in the 50s & 60s. They headed to the industrial north to work for Fiat,Olivetti etc along with lots of Southerners. Of course a lot came to the USA,Canada,Australia & France.

Sardinians came over sheep & all. Couldn't believe their luck,empty houses & wealthy landowners desperate for workers/tenants. Lot of real good pecorino been made there ever since.


----------



## moikel (Feb 8, 2014)

TheShrimpPimp said:


> Cool! Never heard of that one. I like the shape...
> 
> 6 hours huh? That's a long time.


It may have been a bit under.I am a feel cook. They looked about right after one row of pellets,so I pulled them. I have only seen these in my 'hood which is very Italian. There are other salted sheep milk ricotta but in wheels. I am guessing that the traditional form was something woven out of reeds to allow them to drain after they were salted. Its a dense white cheese,I will post a cross section photo in a week or so if I remember.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I like it with tomato,radish,watercress,cucumber,red onion salad.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, I LOVE the Bottarga too! You are the King of that! (That's the very first post or thread of yours which I did stumble upon way back when, and knew that a likeminded palate was indeed there)! Smiles.

Their Cannonau wines (Grenache) are delicious to me too!

I'm grilling whole sardines today actually, (Speaking of Sardinia), and love munching right on through the had, body, tail and all!!!

OK, happy new week ahead! Your cheese looks fantastic!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## moikel (Feb 9, 2014)

I froze some mullet roe just as the season ended last year.Then got some wahoo roe as well.I will process it soon.

There is a Sardinian chef here who has done very well, last name is Pilu I went to some of his fish cookery classes at the fish market.

He does a lot of suckling pig & lamb at his restaurant at his beach side restaurant in a suburb called Harbord. 

I have tried some of the wine,pretty impressed. The bottarga sells at 250 E a kg in Italy.I buy the fresh roe for $20ish + bacon. Salt is cheap.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I saw Rick Stein on TV have a mullet dish that was baked wrapped in a sort of a blanket of river weed. 

All that said they make great pecorino never had better. 

Sardines a bit hard to get here at the moment. Enjoy yours.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey Mick!!!! That Pecorino must be spectacular indeed!

Yes the Sardinian wine has been lovely - dry, no junk in it to give one a rash etc. - although I can only by one, (a basic Cannonau red but great and for 16 bucks, and then sometimes on sale), locally. Otherwise, I must order varietals in.

But it's interesting about the influx of such food and libation treasures you have there.

We mentioned a "Tasmania" or "similar" move again today, (having dropped that discussion for a while), although until transporting DOGS is worlds easier, I think that South Carolina is looking more like what it shall be.

However, I do live vicariously through your fantastic and savory great posts!!!!!!! Keep on therefore!!! Smiles.

Happy all! Cheers! - Leah


----------

